# drive a GTO get nice stuff



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Heres a story for you
I am dropping my son off at the beach and as I am bringing his stuff down I see a semi familiar face claiming that it is his 50th birthday and he is trying to catch 50 waves. He say he heard about my car and I say its right there, and since its you bday I'll take you for a ride. He is absolutely stoked and we go for a ride and about a mile into it I pull over and ask him if he would like to drive.
"Are you sure??" he asks. Happy birthday I say. So he drives it and LOVES it ( of course) and when we get back to the beach he can not thank me enough. He then asks if I like polo and I'm like sure. Turns out he is a player for the Newport team and will give me tickets for the next match. So me and the wife go and it is a tail gating festival- I mean these guys out do some football games I've been to. So the night is winding down and most of the people are gone but we have hooked up with the people with the bonfire and tons of food. I then see a couple walking across the polo field to the last car parked on the tailgating side. An Aston Martin Vantage in bright silver, I walk over and tell the guy " Man this is a beautiful car" he thanks me , I then point out my car and tell him its mine. He perks right up "mind if I check it out"
"not at all " we go over and I let him sit in it and he loves it-"this is sweet, awesome, nice job" cant say enough good things about it. 
So I walk him back to his car and say " yeah its nice , but not Aston Martin nice"
he replies-"would you like to drive it"
"yup" without hesitation I reply
his girlfriend is in the car waiting for him- he leans in and says "Andrea, this guy is gonna take you for a ride"
Not only does he give me his $100k + car but throws the chick in to boot-
I cant believe it
After figuring out the push button shift set up we roll out of the polo field and as I get to the main road I ask" so how does he drive this thing?,pretty aggressive ?
"nah, he drives it like an old man"
"oh yeah???" I reply " then hold on"
MASH the peddle to the floor, and after 3 quick paddle shifts I'm doing about 93 mph within about 6 seconds
"ooooohhhh" is all that come out of her mouth
I drive about 1 mile down the road and turn around saying, if I get out on the freeway I'm not coming back
bring it back, drop it off, thank him, and he goes on his way.
So if there is a morale to this story I guess it is to let people drive your car and experience the beauty of it- you never know what may come of it.:cheers


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Crusty, would you like to take my wife for a ride in my 94 Camry beater? Slightly dented and no hubcaps... the car that is.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Man thats my dream car!! Always has been since I was a little kid. And if your talking about the V12 Vantage, your talking over $200k.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Or, when life hands you paradise, you turn it down, and just take a sampling of it.. Too cool of a story, was it faster than your car, I doubt it.. ok, 0-93 in 6 is pretty damn quick, I want a ride!! Congrats!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

That car is definitely faster than my car, but I may have him slightly edged out on style points :cool. Now today I met a guy whom I took for a ride- offered him to drive my car but he declined stating that he wasn't that good at shifting. He in turn offers me to drive his 2011 Cadillac CTS-V when I have some time.( he has a boat at the marina I work at) I tell him I will CERTAINLY take that car for a spin. I can get used to this


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Man, and to think I was stoked when passing a semi-truck in my GTO, I got a honk and a thumbs up. 

Great story Crusty!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome stories!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If it were me, "the guy" would be getting Andrea and the A/M back ...in trade in condition tomorrow morning.......:lol::rofl:arty: (25 years ago anyway!)


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont think it would be even, the condition I would return Andrea and the Aston in. They would have both come back ridden hard and put away wet.:lol:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

crustysack said:


> I dont think it would be even, the condition I would return Andrea and the Aston in. They would have both come back ridden hard and put away wet.:lol:



Nothing Parties like a rental:seeya:


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Cars really just bring people together, you know? :cheers


----------

